# My turn to thank Makaira!



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin at Makaira made me a few lures that turned out great! He also added a nice touch by placing the boats name in the lure!


Moxie, Lena and Meridith


















Can't wait to get them out on the water!

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful! I just got my order in on Monday and they look ridiculously beautiful on the shelf. I may eat one


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris do you sell these???


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

These lures look great! It was good meeting you the other week too Robert. Good luck this season!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Beautiful! I just got my order in on Monday and they look ridiculously beautiful on the shelf. I may eat one


I will be in OB next week and I may have to liberate a couple from you before the pickings get too slim!

Robert


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

FishFighter92 said:


> These lures look great! It was good meeting you the other week too Robert. Good luck this season!


Always a pleasure to meet other forum members on the dock!

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's always a neat touch to any custom lure. They will surely have the good guju with them once they see some action.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fish N Tales said:


> Chris do you sell these???


Yessir.....and I just got a bunch in!


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

glad you liked them robert - thanks again for the kind words!


----------

